# Ah ... the 80s!



## compur (Dec 5, 2008)

I came across this beast while cleaning out my "junk room."







Back in the 1980s when auto-focus was first being applied to SLRs, some
pretty complex designs came out of Japan. This is a Chinon CE-5 with an
AF zoom, motor drive and data back.  Look at all those buttons!

The AF was done with the help of the "double barrel" IR sensors on the
lens.  It makes the camera so front-heavy it won't stand on its own.

I don't even know what all those buttons do: 







There was also a radio remote for it which I don't have:





Anyway, the camera didn't really catch on.

BTW, this is not meant to criticize Chinon.  They actually made some 
nice 35mm cameras that remain as very good bargains today. I 
especially like some of their early M42 cameras with Copal Square
shutters.  Among the best screw-mount cameras ever made, IMO.
They were sold under various brand names.


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 5, 2008)

Looks like you could do your math homework with that thing 

I've got this in my collection...I don't know the age of it...but it sure screams 80s to me.


----------



## MikeBcos (Dec 5, 2008)

I lusted after that Chinon when it came out, being in high school though there was no way I could afford it, I was quite happy with my Konica FT1 though.

I never liked databacks, I couldn't understand wanting writing across your photographs.


----------



## malkav41 (Dec 6, 2008)

The Pastel Pink definitely shreaks 80'S! And the bag is just "Tres Chic"!


----------



## rom4n301 (Dec 6, 2008)

OMG.. that CE-5 is  beast


----------



## AtlPikMan (Dec 6, 2008)

Big Mike said:


> I've got this in my collection...I don't know the age of it...but it sure screams 80s to me.


 
I can see you now Big Mike, Hanging Out @ "The Mall" with it hung around your neck, Looking Totally Awesome...


----------



## MikeBcos (Dec 6, 2008)

Big Mike said:


> Looks like you could do your math homework with that thing
> 
> I've got this in my collection...I don't know the age of it...but it sure screams 80s to me.



A quick Google shows it was introduced in 1988, as well as the pink and grey you have it came in Red and grey, in Pink and blue as a Barbie version and later in Pink, green and blue as a Spice Girls version.


----------



## usayit (Dec 6, 2008)

Wow that's nice....  reminds me of my Pentax ME-F:
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=29492


Mike,...  you should take that polaroid out... IT's so you!


----------



## JC1220 (Dec 6, 2008)

Big Mike said:


> Looks like you could do your math homework with that thing
> 
> I've got this in my collection...I don't know the age of it...but it sure screams 80s to me.


 
Wow, you can put that right next to the Swatch phone I bought my sister for Christmas one year! Gotta love the 80's!


----------



## christopher walrath (Dec 7, 2008)

Whoa, Mike.  I had no idea.


----------



## Mitica100 (Dec 7, 2008)

^
:lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao:
:lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## alexkerhead (Dec 10, 2008)

That Chinon is badass, compur!


----------



## viridari (Dec 10, 2008)

Big Mike said:


> I've got this in my collection...I don't know the age of it...but it sure screams 80s to me.



 The only thing missing is a matching set of leg warmers!


----------



## Battou (Dec 10, 2008)

compur said:


> BTW, this is not meant to criticize Chinon.  They actually made some
> nice 35mm cameras that remain as very good bargains today. I
> especially like some of their early M42 cameras with Copal Square
> shutters.  Among the best screw-mount cameras ever made, IMO.
> They were sold under various brand names.



I agree with that, I love my Chinon CS. It's Copal Square Chinon and a damn relyable camera, it's the only M-42 mount camera I still use.



Big Mike said:


> Looks like you could do your math homework with that thing
> 
> I've got this in my collection...I don't know the age of it...but it sure screams 80s to me.



Nice....and to think I was considering pink for my AE-1.


----------

